# Common Recruiting topics



## kratz

The following threads are Common Recruiting topics. 
This list is not exhaustive; you are encouraged to search the site for your answers.

If the site search function does not work, using one of these search term in Google will often offer better results:
"site:navy.ca [insert topic]",     "site:army.ca [insert topic]",     "site:air-force.ca [insert topic]",  or     "site:milnet.ca [insert topic]"

Locked Topics

CFRG Tattoo Policy,

2017/2018 DEO Intake Numbers,

2018/2019 DEO Intake Numbers,

2018/2019 Paid Education Paid Education (ROTP/DOTP/MOTP/SEELM/NCM-STEP) Intake Numbers,

Selection Date Information

Topics Open to Discussion

Age Limits  -   Reserves,

All About Co-op (merged),

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread),

The CAF doesn't owe you a job,

Criminal Record (merged),

Drugs thread - previous use, testing, etc..[MERGED],

Entering the CF and YOUR Money....,

Friendly Advice for potential Infantry Officer candidates,

General Questions regarding your application  [MERGED],

How to get family on board,

The Importance of proper grammar on this forum AND in the CF,

Comparing the job of Officer vs NCM [MERGED],

Pay Scales for Regular Force,

Pay Scales for Primary RESERVE,

CAF Pay, Statements, Benefits & Deductions [MERGED] - found under Military Administration topics,

QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES,

Renewed Recruiting References: 2004 to 2013,

Selection Dates


----------

